# Rat mites



## JordanGG (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi, I have two 2.5 year old female rats. I noticed on one these bite-like marks but I just thought it was her sister being food aggressive. Then I saw more and more so i looked up ways to prevent them from fighting so often. Then I noticed these scabs have now covered most of her body and now she is super skinny. I don't have money for the vet or for the Revolution treatment and I saw the risks and troubles of ivermectin. Please help me


----------



## JordanGG (Feb 9, 2021)

These were taken tonight


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Aww, poor lady. 

I'd suggest giving ivermectin a go [RatGuide link]. Horse wormer paste is very affordable.

It's very possible that the mite outbreak and the weight loss are a result of some other illness. Fixing the mite issue may not solve the problem entirely.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

She has a very bad infestation. You'll have to put all your rats on the medication so it doesn't hop back to her. Try to get her to gain some weight by feeding her eggs, black oil sunflower seeds, and other items high in fat and protein. also try giving her some veggies so she gets extra vitamins as well.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh, and start just saving $20 a month for vet bills. Never take from the pile unless you need to take a pet to the vet.


----------



## JordanGG (Feb 9, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> She has a very bad infestation. You'll have to put all your rats on the medication so it doesn't hop back to her. Try to get her to gain some weight by feeding her eggs, black oil sunflower seeds, and other items high in fat and protein. also try giving her some veggies so she gets extra vitamins as well.


Thank you so much for your advice, I'm so relieved to know I have you guys to give me the information I need. I bought the ivermectin and I've been giving her fresh veggies and veggie baby food (its the only way we could get her to take the ivermectin)


----------



## JordanGG (Feb 9, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> Oh, and start just saving $20 a month for vet bills. Never take from the pile unless you need to take a pet to the vet.


I've always wanted to be an organized money holder but I don't have a steady job, I'm an occasional babysitter and my mom struggles and I always end up having to lend her my money. But thank you so much, once I am able to get an actual job, I'm gonna buy one of those organizing budget books


----------



## JordanGG (Feb 9, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Aww, poor lady.
> 
> I'd suggest giving ivermectin a go [RatGuide link]. Horse wormer paste is very affordable.
> 
> It's very possible that the mite outbreak and the weight loss are a result of some other illness. Fixing the mite issue may not solve the problem entirely.


Thank you, we did buy the ivermectin and used baby food to get her to take it and she seems really willing to eat which I'm thankful for. I'm just so thankful I have you guys to help me out with these types of things, I cant believe I almost lost her and I'm so thankful she's still here. This whole time I thought her and her sister were fighting but I'm so thankful I realized what it really was, before it was too late


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Your rats should be fine now that you are dosing them with Ivermectin. Thankfully it is cheap to purchase and easy to give to rats. You can also try giving a supplement paste called NutriCal, which is made for puppies, or malt paste, to fatten her up a little.


----------



## pizzavex (2 mo ago)

JordanGG said:


> These were taken tonight
> 
> 
> CorbinDallasMyMan said:
> ...


I noticed that my one rat has lice. I made a vet appointment, but it's not until next week.


----------

